# help!



## flutterby (Dec 29, 2004)

My cat was "kind" enough to bring me a young feral pigeon this morning. I have tried to examine it and it seems to be without injury. I have contacted local wildlife rescue and nobody will take in pigeons; so, I guess I have a new pet. I have no idea how to care for it based on how old (?) it is. Any help is appreciated


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Not knowing its age. Its hard to deturmine. Does it have most of its feathers. Or is it smaller. Perhaps you could take it to a pet store For help in its care needs. I could go into detail But I think You could find out from a local source first. If no good Then I will try to post some info. Can you guess its age.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi flutterby,

Thank you for helping this pigeon. I know many people try to avoid visits to the veterinarian, because of the costs involved, but it would be a good idea to have your new little friend checked out because cat saliva can be deadly to pigeons...I have a link that you can read from a previous thread concerning this. Click on it:
(http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8049) 
If you take the pigeon to the vet, please be sure and tell them that this is to be your pet, as some vets are not very pigeon friendly.
I am sure others will be along shortly to give further advice.
Thanks
Linda

Also, here is another link telling about basic care:
(http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8755)
Good luck


----------



## flutterby (Dec 29, 2004)

*can't guess the age*

It is obviously young. It has no color variation; but is fully feathered. I have located a feed store that carries pigeon feed. How old would it have to be to accept this - or would I have to make special mixture?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Ok look under the wing if it is fully featherd under the wing IT should eat on its own just fine


----------



## flutterby (Dec 29, 2004)

*thank you so much re lee*

Thank you - I'm off to the store to buy feed. Also, can I keep this bird outside in a safe place? Or will it need to be indoors? (current temp. is 45 degrees)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

I combined the separate threads into this one just to make it easier to keep track of what's going on. Welcome Flutterby and thank you for taking in this pigeon. You do want to check very carefully to be sure there are no puncture wounds .. they can be difficult to see at times. 

If the bird is fully feathered, it should be OK outside but must be protected from getting wet and from being in a draft. I think I'd keep it inside for a few days though to be sure it's doing well and hasn't sustained any injuries from the cat attack.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

45 degrees, might not be too cold for a fully feathered pigeon. He has to be protected from drafts, though.
If you think the temperatures might drop way too low during the night and not knowing if the bird has any injuries, I would bring it in at night. You can keep him in a box or carrier, in a quiet place in the house (maybe a bathroom).
make sure the little guy eats and especially that he drinks.

You can ask at the local feed store if they know of anybody who could examine a pigeon, they might know.

Please keep us updated.
And thank you for caring for this sweet little guy.

Reti


----------



## pjtbsk6 (Dec 29, 2004)

This sounds like the situation I am in!! Let me know how your birdie comes along!! Mines doing okay!! Husband found it where he works being attacked my a cat. He 'shoood' the cat off, and the bird does have blood on it's wings. He went through the bird and found no puncture wounds. 



> If you take the pigeon to the vet, please be sure and tell them that this is to be your pet, as some vets are not very pigeon friendly.


Does this mean some vets are insensitive? What should I look for IF I have to take this pigeon to the vet??

All info appreciated! THANKS!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you for rescuing this bird, please keep it warm, free of draughts and dry and provide it with seed and water.

For many years people thought that cat caught birds died of shock within 48 hours. It is only recently that rehabbers discovered that what they actually died of was pasteurella septicaemia. 90% of cats carry the pasteurella multocida bacteria in their saliva so the chances of infection are high and birds caught by cats will usually succumb to the septicemia. 

Because birds preen a cat caugt bird can develop an infection without suffering puncture wounds. The saliva on its feathers can pass into its system when it preens.The birds can die before symptoms of infection become noticeable, which is why rehabbers will treat birds that are even suspected of having been caught by a cat immediately with Calvamox (US) or Synulox (UK) 

I would recommend that you try to obtain treatment immediately rather than wait for the appearance of symptoms, if not from a vet then from a rehabber.

Cynthia


----------



## pjtbsk6 (Dec 29, 2004)

I am going to take the bird to a vet. I got to feel like I tried everything incase the bird doesn't make it.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

pjtbsk6 said:


> I am going to take the bird to a vet. I got to feel like I tried everything incase the bird doesn't make it.


Please keep us all posted about your trip to the vet.In our case, we called the local one closest to our home when we rescued our "Tooter"and the animal medical assistant told us to bring it down because their only bird expert was in(there were 3 doctors on location).At first it felt awkward sitting in an examining room with my new found injured discovery in a laundry basket(he had been shot).He was examined, and even x-rayed(gee but this is only a bird I THOUGHT TO MYSELF  The doctor came back smiling  ,gave me his prognosis,tips on caring for him, and ointment to apply to his wound.The start of a new companionship!And you know, the bill was not really that bad!Good luck.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

flutterby said:


> Thank you - I'm off to the store to buy feed. Also, can I keep this bird outside in a safe place? Or will it need to be indoors? (current temp. is 45 degrees)


45 degrees is quite acceptable for a healthy normal pigeon, if it is protected from drafts,but I would keep it indoors if at all possible.It will give you two a chance to get used to one another as well.The warmer inside temperature will do his recovery a great deal of good  .Tooter,our pigeon, throws a fit if we take him outside and it is under 50, but then again, our Toot is spoiled!  Victor in Omaha


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

flutterby said:


> My cat was "kind" enough to bring me a young feral pigeon this morning. I have tried to examine it and it seems to be without injury. I have contacted local wildlife rescue and nobody will take in pigeons; so, I guess I have a new pet. I have no idea how to care for it based on how old (?) it is. Any help is appreciated


Our two next door neigbor teens "introduced "us to our feral last year when one of them "accidentlly" shot him with a BB gun.When we first discoverd him on the front steps of our house, we put him in a padded large shoe box to "let him go "as comfortably as possible and ended up taking him to a vet that had bird training.My first reaction was also, "we have a new pet  " With us having two dogs, a cat, and 7 backyard squirrels,this was not going to happen!DESTINY Aside from the tips we received from the vet,most of the knowledge we have acquired from Pigeons.com and a little bit from just being around our feathered friend!GOOD LUCK TO YOU AND YOUR NEW ADVENTURE!


----------



## phantom (Dec 10, 2004)

*Taking pigeons to the vet*

Speaking of taking pigeons to the vet. My last one cost our rehab organization over $200 for surgery to amputate his wing. He is healthy now and has a good home. From eagles to sea gulls, all lives are important.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

phantom said:


> Speaking of taking pigeons to the vet. My last one cost our rehab organization over $200 for surgery to amputate his wing. He is healthy now and has a good home. From eagles to sea gulls, all lives are important.


Yes, they are all important .. I still have my $800.00 duck . he lives with his adoptive family in San Clemente ...

The reality is that none of us can afford this kind of money for a rescued bird .. we need kind hearted vets .. and a "war chest" for care of our own.

Terry


----------



## phantom (Dec 10, 2004)

Terry,
You got me on that one. The duck that I have was only $430, but I got one in the freezer worth $280, and I can't even eat it! I'm a vegetarian. The vets policy is, if she keeps it for rehab she will cover the expense, if I take it back I cover the expense, but he died under anesthesia. 

I have to say, that I understand some of the vets have to charge if they are the only ones doing the rehab in the area, as they end up spending so much time with rehab, that they have to make up for the loss of client time. However, some vets take advantage. I have a friend that helps the vet out with reptiles (which the vet supposedly specializes in) then calls in this rehabber and doesn't give the rehabber a dime for doing all the work and providing all the materials. Consequently, we have to do the best we can without access to some of the expensive equipment, like an xray machine that would make diagnosis easier.

So we do it from the heart and remind ourselves when one dies, they would have died in the wild and we did what we could, and go onto the next one.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Just adding my two cents worth concerning veterinarians...I know it is a business, and they are in business to make money. I also know they spent many years and possibly a small fortune becoming veterinarians, plus it is costly to run and maintain a practice.
Having said that, I think some them (in plain terms) can be bandits.
I thought my vet in town was very kind when I brought an injured pigeon in about a year ago. They weren't really interested in treating it, but examined it and gave it a couple of shots (Baytril and something else). They thought it was kind of me to try to help a feral and waived the ofc visit fee and charged just $80.00 for the shots. I still think that was a nice thing to do.
HOWEVER, I adopted an abused cat last June who requires prescription cat food. Luckily I have not had to pay too much for the food, as my sister-in-law attends vet school up in Mass. and is able to get the food for at cost ($15.00 for a 24 can case.)
Last month when I ran out, I had to order it through this vet. You know what they charged me? Hold onto your hats......$43.00 for the $15.00 case of cat food! Now, I understand they want to make money on this and I could even understand doubling the price to make a profit, but almost triple???
Okay, compared to the stories you guys are telling I know I have gotten off relatively cheap (so far), but just couldn't resist venting along with you.
I echo everyone's sentiments that life comes above the cost involved and every life is important.
Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lin, I guess those guys robbed you. 
Hope you won't need to buy from them any more.

Reti


----------

